# About graduate program at Syracuse



## Ebbysparks (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey DoubleIT,
First, off thanx for ur very informative post on Dec 26th. Has helped me a LOT
  I am a freshman majoring in Electronic Media(Radio/TV) and Theatre production at Bradley university, Peoria, Il. I also have a minor in Creative writing and Management.

   How is the Masters Radio-TV-Film program at Syracuse? First is it an M.F.A or an MS cos that aspect is not clear to me at all...
I checked out their site and I found out that the Masters program is a one year intensive and only...33 credits! The minimum I have seen for other schools is a sound 60+ and in some cases like Florida State University, 90 credits..so wassup with the 33 units. I do want a one year graduate school but I would rather not compromise when it comes to quality and so will rather opt for the traditional 2 yr stuff. 
  Also, is it really that depressing over there?
Thanks


----------



## Ebbysparks (Mar 18, 2005)

You know anyone could reply this mail with some helpful hint for me. It doesn't have to be just DoubleIT


----------



## dpete (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't comment on the masters program. But the winters are pretty depressing. Lots of snow and very little sun shine.


----------



## Ebbysparks (Apr 26, 2005)

> Originally posted by dpete:
> I can't comment on the masters program. But the winters are pretty depressing. Lots of snow and very little sun shine.



  Thanx a lot...


----------

